# Using Bolt with Netgear ReadyNas



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing Netgear ReadyNAS to use with my Bolt and Premiere. Is there a specific model I just use?

I read a previous post that says it works "out of box" which I've not read before. So I can just attach this to my network and begin transferring videos?

Can I just copy/paste them from my windows PC to the NAS? Or am I required to XFR with Pytivo?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

atomarchio said:


> I am interested in purchasing Netgear ReadyNAS to use with my Bolt and Premiere. Is there a specific model I just use?
> 
> I read a previous post that says it works "out of box" which I've not read before. So I can just attach this to my network and begin transferring videos?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I asked about the ReadyNAS and Bolt support but got no response. It apparently does not work with the Bolt unless this has been fixed in one of the recent updates. 
Here is a not too old thread, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535077&highlight=netgear+readynas


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I asked about the ReadyNAS and Bolt support but got no response. It apparently does not work with the Bolt unless this has been fixed in one of the recent updates.
> Here is a not too old thread, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535077&highlight=netgear+readynas


Thanks for the reply.

I've been looking for an easy NAS solution which could run pytivo and streambaby.

However, I still don't see anything out there.

At the moment, we have to turn on my home computer every time we want to use pytivo or Streambaby which is a bit annoying.

I'd really like to find a user friendly NAS solely for this purpose.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't speak to Bolt functionality, but the ReadyNAS Tivo integration is old and nothing to get excited about. It's based on the old TivoToGo protocol and is very similar to running the old Tivo Desktop software on a desktop and accessing recordings in that manner. You should be able to copy .Tivo files from a PC to a ReadyNAS and have the ReadyNAS serve them to the Tivo. From a Tivo, accessing the ReadyNAS is via the old SD "folder list" style screens. 

Keep in mind that the ReadyNAS is nothing more than an alternative method of the basic Tivo Desktop software. It can perform transfers only, there is no trans-coding capability.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

tatergator1 said:


> I can't speak to Bolt functionality, but the ReadyNAS Tivo integration is old and nothing to get excited about. It's based on the old TivoToGo protocol and is very similar to running the old Tivo Desktop software on a desktop and accessing recordings in that manner. You should be able to copy .Tivo files from a PC to a ReadyNAS and have the ReadyNAS serve them to the Tivo. From a Tivo, accessing the ReadyNAS is via the old SD "folder list" style screens.
> 
> Keep in mind that the ReadyNAS is nothing more than an alternative method of the basic Tivo Desktop software. It can perform transfers only, there is no trans-coding capability.


Thank you for the response.

Obviously, that's not what I am looking for. I would just think someone would come up with an easy way to this and could probably sell a fair amount of these devices. At least I would think so.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Do you have an old spare computer lying around that you can run pyTivo on? That's a better solution, in my opinion. Grab the shows with KMTTG, and serve them back to the TiVo with pyTivo. Just use the NAS for file storage.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Do you have an old spare computer lying around that you can run pyTivo on? That's a better solution, in my opinion. Grab the shows with KMTTG, and serve them back to the TiVo with pyTivo. Just use the NAS for file storage.


I agree with you. However, I hate to leave it powered on for 24 hours a day.

Surprised there's not a better solution in place by now...


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree. I'd like a better solution.

I'm currently using a HP MediaSmart running pytivo. It is getting old and I worry about it failing, but I have seen nothing better come along.

I see two issues, first is that tivo is getting out of the transfer game. It seems like they only deal with it as a legacy format, and they are not opening up streaming solutions to 3rd party developers. 

The other issue is that most of the consumer NAS devices do not have any processor power, so a solution like plex is not a real option. 

I've mostly just decided that there is not really all that much that I want to save, though it would be nice to have an option.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm really curious about this. I saw on the Bolt page that using a readynas increases storage so I'm guessing it's a bit different than TTG. I have a ReadyNas316 running in my home already and want to get a Bolt eventually so I'll have to see what I can find. I'd love to hear from someone using this configuration.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Once you start looking into this you'll realize it's going to be a real pain.

The simplest solution for me was to use the same inexpensive PC (Windows) I use for everything else and run pytivo on it. 

The only annoying thing is that you'll have to turn the PC on manually when you want to use this. However, I've set local services to run automatically so I only push the on button and walk away.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I agree with you. However, I hate to leave it powered on for 24 hours a day.
> 
> Surprised there's not a better solution in place by now...


I recently setup a dedicated TiVo Desktop/KMTTG/pyTiVo machine. It's using a 4th gen core i3 and only uses around 22 watts when idle. Which is most of the time.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

You would think by now there would be some kind of drop in replacement via NAS product.

I had an HP MediaSmart servers (LX195) running MS Home Server which was great for a long time.

If there's a better or easier way to do this than what I've described, would love to hear about it.


----------

